# Vivid Air....



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Justo cuando tengo amortiguadores saliendome por las orejas, sale este...

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/vivid-air.html










:madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Soy yo, o la estetica no es la más agradable.. es proto, o ya es el definitivo?. Me late la idea de los marcadores de SAG, muy simple y nadie la habia utilizado en un shock de aigre que recuerde.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

PUes asi como guapo no es, pero me gustan algunos detalles como la valvula de aire a prueba de pelotudos, el diseño de la camara de aire tiene mas que ver con un piston neumatico industrial que lo que hemos visto en bicis, pero parece que se abre con una herramienta similar a la Shimano para BB.

Se ve facil de purgar tambien, pero no me extrañaria que se te complicara... :lol:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

ja... facil de purgar... te quiero ver.... ya ni hablemos de cambiarlo de bici... 

El look muy industrial eso si, perfecto para la Nicolai. La valvula si se me hizo buena idea, está más protegida. La interfaz para shimano, no la habia visto, buena idea.. una herramienta común y bien diseñada. Lo que nomás como que no me llena es el eyelet del lado de la camara de aire... pare de prototipo más que de un producto de producción, pero buenos al final del día ni se.

Y al final, que tiene el susodicho de ajuste sabes? rebote, compresión... BO?..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ja... facil de purgar... te quiero ver.... ya ni hablemos de cambiarlo de bici...
> 
> El look muy industrial eso si, perfecto para la Nicolai. La valvula si se me hizo buena idea, está más protegida. La interfaz para shimano, no la habia visto, buena idea.. una herramienta común y bien diseñada. Lo que nomás como que no me llena es el eyelet del lado de la camara de aire... pare de prototipo más que de un producto de producción, pero buenos al final del día ni se.
> 
> Y al final, que tiene el susodicho de ajuste sabes? rebote, compresión... BO?..


Se ve muy proto, pero seguro que no va a ser igual cuando llegue a produccion. Si, ese eyelet se ve mas gacho que pegarle a tu papa.

Pues parece que tiene compresion, rebote y el chunchito ese que se le ajusta al Vivid coil tambien... no me acuerdo si es compresion o rebote en baja velocidad.

Es el que se ve angulado a la izquierda del dial de compresion en esta foto...










Aparte que siendo un Vivid, pues muy probablemente se pueda ajustar la presion y volumen en el piggy.

Se ve buena opcion para un amorto de aire. Yo ya me convenci de que la funcion mas util que puede tener un amortiguador es que lo puedas tunear en casa.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Yo ya me convenci de que la funcion mas util que puede tener un amortiguador es que lo puedas tunear en casa.


:nono: :nono: :nono: ... llevalo a tu mecanico para que lo haga.

No pos si esta muy completo el canijo. Buenas opciones ultimamente en amortiguadores de aire, y del vivid coil recuerdo haber visto buenos reviews (claro que no es lo mismo), salvo que recuerdo tacu menciono que tambien tenia su cuota de problemas. RS tambien maneja buenos precios en los shocks... o almenos los puedes conseguir a buen precio, recuerdo Vivid iendose en los 350 usd hace no mucho.

Pues Warp, a probarlo... aunque con tu romic (o 5th element??) o esa madre tuneada que tienes por shock en tu cleta, para que quieres más?.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Pues Warp, a probarlo... aunque con tu romic (o 5th element??) o esa madre tuneada que tienes por shock en tu cleta, para que quieres más?.


Romic... y no esta tuneado. Asi son de suavecitos de fabrica.

Por eso tengo un Swinger 4 Way y un Monarch 4.2 para probar... y tunear. 

Todavia tengo los restos del Roco. A ver que hago con ellos... y viendo que habemos varios en 7.875X2 (o 2.25), luego hacemos la feria del shock.

Ya tengo reductores Manitou y Fox, puedo ponerle cualquier porqueria al Panzer... :devil:

Tambien debe estar llegandome la varilla de rebote BlackBox para la Pike... ya les platicare. A ver si consigo un mecanico en Tampico que le meta mano.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Me late lo de los amortiguadores... le voy a pasar mi roco a tacu para que lo ajuste de algunas cosillas que no me laten.. bajar la progresividad y disminuir el damping del rebote.. actualmente se vuelve muy progresivo y como que el rebote no es tan rapido como quisiera (puede ser la aguja metida de más). Mi shock es un OEM de transition, no se si marz se los tunea o sea el mismo que el que venden de aftermarket. Si es la primera, a lo mejor esa es la razon.

Luego que me lo regrese, igual y te mando el evolver, y tu me mandas el romic (jijij)... aunque la verdad no se que le mejoraria al Evolver, funciona bastante bien para ser de aire. En bajas frecuencias como que no esta a la par, pero ya en la accion funciona bastante bien, muy parecido al roco.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Jaja si, el Vivid Air lo vi por primera vez en una bici prototipo de Canyon Project S5 con el prototipo Lyrik Air 180 mm, hace como 8 meses.










Se ve interesante, y pues es buena opción para los que buscan aire para DH, habrá que ver su desempeño y calidad.

Warp: Si asi es, el Vivid tiene beginning and ending rebound damping control. Supongo que este es igual.

Ritopc: Una palabra para tí: ELKA. Despues te tuneo tu pi*che Roco jajajaja!!

Por cierto acaba de llegar la Lyrik DH de Misha..... y esta poca madre... quiero una!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Por cierto, otra foto más clara de los ajustes.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

No ma.... eso que???... pon una foto de la lyrik


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya se la entregué.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Jaja si, el Vivid Air lo vi por primera vez en una bici prototipo de Canyon Project S5 con el prototipo Lyrik Air 180 mm, hace como 8 meses.
> 
> Se ve interesante, y pues es buena opción para los que buscan aire para DH, habrá que ver su desempeño y calidad.
> 
> ...


Si es cierto... cuando lanzaron la Canyon esa. salio la info del RS de aire para DH. Todavia no le llamaban Vivid y el Vivid era relativmente nuevo aun... jamas conecte a con b hasta que lo mencionaste.

Entonces el Misha se compro una Lyrik DH??? De poca madre!!!
No sabes si se quedo con las 55?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ta bastante feo el canijo.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

cual es la principal diferencia "diferiencia"  entre el vivid air y el monarch 4.2

ya se que son peras y manzanas pero cual es la dif

(jeje es como comparar el float con el DHX) 

es q todavia no he comprado shock pa mi chaparrita (la heckler) y no se si el monarch 4.2, el float rp23, o un dt swiss


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Aquí sicklines tine más detalles

http://www.sicklines.com/2010/04/16/2011-rockshox-vivid-air/

Features:

* Over 400g lighter than Vivid coil
* New Solo Air system for super supple performance
* Beginning stroke rebound
* Ending stroke rebound
* Low speed compression
* Spring rate (via air pressure)
* Hot Rod thermal compensation


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> cual es la principal diferencia "diferiencia"  entre el vivid air y el monarch 4.2
> 
> ya se que son peras y manzanas pero cual es la dif
> 
> ...


Pues yo creo que son incluso mas diferentes que el DHX y el RP23. El DHX de aire (y el de resorte) tienen algun tipo de "plataforma" o Pro-Pedal y ahora ya ambos tienen el Boost Valve.

El Monarch y el Vivid si son dos bestias bien distintas... El Monarch no tiene precisamente ajuste de compresion, es mas bien un bloqueo ajustable y solo tiene ajuste de rebote en baja velocidad (Beginning stroke dice SRAM). Tiene menos volumen de aceite y desplaza menos volumen. Va a ser mas propenso a fading o cavitacion cuando le metas candela... o simplemente vas a abrumar los circuitos del damper y se va a sentir durito.

El Vivid desplaza mas aceite, no tiene bloqueo de algun tipo, aunque si te esta cansando la subida, puedes meterle un poco de compresion en baja. Pero para este shock, el rango sera mas como para balancear movimientos del chassis, mas que para "filtrar" e; pedaleo... igual no vas a ganar un competencia de DH bloqueando el shock. Por contra, tiene ajustes mas vitales como son los de rebote en alta y baja velocidad (SRAM les dice beginning y end stroke para no confundir a la flota) que hacen que el shock pueda ir bien sobre lavaderos, pero aun asi comerse un salto sin tos.

La curva del resorte de aire puede que sea un poco mas lineal para imitar a los shocks de resorte... o un poco mas progresiva para aguantar mejor los mandarriazos grandes, eso esta por verse.

Ahora, el Vivid es mas feo que pegarle a tu papa en la cena de navidad... pero la construccion se ve MUY solida. El diseño de los wipers esta muy interesante y me recuerda mucho a los cilindros neumaticos de uso industrial.

En fin.... dos productos distintos para usos distintos...

Pero hasta que alguien lo pruebe, todo lo que dice arriba no son mas que chairas mentales.


----------

